

iSAX 2.0: Indexing and Mining One Billion Time Series [pdf] - chaotic-good
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/iSAX_2.0.pdf

======
jcr
This iSAX 2.0 paper seems to be from 2010, so the HN title should probably be
changed.

The first iSAX paper was from 2008, and there's a page here about it:

[http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/iSAX/iSAX.html](http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/iSAX/iSAX.html)

The list of "selected" publications by Eamonn Keogh is a whole lot of fun:

[http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/selected_publications.htm](http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/selected_publications.htm)

~~~
chaotic-good
iSAX was an improvement over simple SAX indexing scheme that was known since
2005 or so.

~~~
jcr
My failing meatware recollection said 2001-ish, maybe earlier, but it seems
I'm wrong according to this:

[http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/SAX.htm](http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/SAX.htm)

> _" SAX was invented by Eamonn Keogh and Jessica Lin in 2002, using funding
> from NSF Career Award 0237918."_

------
ppyil
Does anyone know of any code for iSAX that isn't in C# or Java? I'd quite like
to get stuck in but right now I'm using Python. I've got SAX set up but
getting the iSAX indexing will take some time.

~~~
travisbrady
Both of these appear to do what you want:

\- [https://github.com/dolaameng/pysax](https://github.com/dolaameng/pysax) \-
[https://github.com/nphoff/saxpy](https://github.com/nphoff/saxpy)

~~~
ppyil
Thank you. These are great for SAX but unfortunately don't implement iSAX. I'm
working on iSAX for Python and will release that once it is complete.

------
cbsmith
Interesting coincidence. We _just_ went over this paper last month in our
white paper group.

------
marcodena
:)) great Themis! super teacher

